# should i get a katydid?



## beckyl92

i've been interested in them for a few month now. if you keep/ have kept them before can you please tell me the negatives about them  thanks


----------



## jameslongo

I've kept _Caedicia simplex_ for a little while. Not my cup of tea but they're interesting critters.

Positives: they are really easy to keep; lettuce is an adequate food source; feeding them on rose petals makes them turn pink!

Negatives: do not keep adults in your bedroom cos they start screaming in the middle of the night; they don't have the personalities mantids have.


----------



## beckyl92

jameslongo said:


> I've kept _Caedicia simplex_ for a little while. Not my cup of tea but they're interesting critters.Positives: they are really easy to keep; lettuce is an adequate food source; feeding them on rose petals makes them turn pink!
> 
> Negatives: do not keep adults in your bedroom cos they start screaming in the middle of the night; they don't have the personalities mantids have.


just normal lettuce?

and i have a bug shed  hmmm i think i'll get one.


----------



## ismart

I say go for it! It could turn out to be a great experience! Maybe?  :lol:


----------



## beckyl92

i just got told they can bite..

haha


----------



## ismart

BeckyL said:


> i just got told they can bite..haha


I'm sure it cant be any worse than a mantis bite! Not to mention if turns out to be a wack pet, you could always feed it to one of your mantids.


----------



## beckyl92

ismart said:


> I'm sure it cant be any worse than a mantis bite! Not to mention if turns out to be a wack pet, you could always feed it to one of your mantids.


i've never been bit by a mantis


----------



## ismart

BeckyL said:


> i've never been bit by a mantis


You mean not yet!   :lol:


----------



## JoeCapricorn

I've had a mantis bite me and it doesn't even hurt, kinda tickles, but the claws are what pinch! Katydids bite, only if you rough handle them though. Be careful with conehead katydids, they have large jaws and their bites do hurt... but with True katydids and any other sort of ordinary katydid, they are pretty tame. Only males chirp, I believe.


----------



## Emile.Wilson

BeckyL said:


> i've never been bit by a mantis


I've been bitten by a cricket, it friggen hurt!


----------



## Rick

Yes you should. A katydid will make a fine meal for a large mantis.


----------



## beckyl92

Rick said:


> Yes you should. A katydid will make a fine meal for a large mantis.


 :blink:


----------



## chrisnoahdana

I have owned a few diff types before there really cool I like em alot some of the males make noise with there wing and legs ! some species are soooo colorfull ! hope you have luck (Peter) can prob help you find what you want ! have a happy holiday! Chris they will eat greens and catfood/dogfood!and also fichfood flake...


----------



## Orin

Rick said:


> Yes you should. A katydid will make a fine meal for a large mantis.


 I kept _Neobarrettia spinosa_, an obligate predator, in the past and not even an adult _Sphodromantis_ or _Hierodula_ would stand a chance.


----------



## ismart

Orin said:


> I kept _Neobarrettia spinosa_, an obligate predator, in the past and not even an adult _Sphodromantis_ or _Hierodula_ would stand a chance.


That sounds awsome!  Do you have any pic's, or know where i could get one?


----------



## -MK-

Here's one doing a threat pose: http://lostsprings.com/data/photos/Bugs/P6238571.JPG That's a pretty scary looking bug!


----------



## ismart

-MK- said:


> Here's one doing a threat pose: http://lostsprings.com/data/photos/Bugs/P6238571.JPG That's a pretty scary looking bug!


Sweet pic! It looks very menacing!


----------



## Katnapper

ismart said:


> It looks very menacing!


It scared me right out of this thread!


----------



## ZoeRipper

-MK- said:


> Here's one doing a threat pose: http://lostsprings.com/data/photos/Bugs/P6238571.JPG That's a pretty scary looking bug!


Ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew!

I'm scared and it's just a picture.


----------



## Ntsees

-MK- said:


> Here's one doing a threat pose: http://lostsprings.com/data/photos/Bugs/P6238571.JPG That's a pretty scary looking bug!


Woah! That's something rather new to me. I didn't know some katydids can do that. That's pretty neat.


----------



## beckyl92

-MK- said:


> Here's one doing a threat pose: http://lostsprings.com/data/photos/Bugs/P6238571.JPG That's a pretty scary looking bug!


looks like my mum when shes having a b***h fit :lol:


----------



## Katnapper

BeckyL said:


> looks like my mum when shes having a b***h fit :lol:


Yikes!!! :blink: :lol:


----------



## JoeCapricorn

Awwww! That demonic katydid looks so cute! Are they available in the US?


----------



## JoeCapricorn

I just found out that these beasts live in Texas. Hah!

I would definitely still like to have some of these cute vicious bugs as pets :3


----------



## PhilinYuma

BeckyL said:


> looks like my mum when shes having a b***h fit :lol:


O.K. BeckyL! I've been trying to figure out what b***h stands for (not "British", surely?) for the past cupla hours. Could you give us one or two more letters, please?


----------



## Katnapper

PhilinYuma said:


> O.K. BeckyL! I've been trying to figure out what b***h stands for (not "British", surely?) for the past cupla hours. Could you give us one or two more letters, please?


It probably rhymes with "witch."


----------



## beckyl92

PhilinYuma said:


> O.K. BeckyL! I've been trying to figure out what b***h stands for (not "British", surely?) for the past cupla hours. Could you give us one or two more letters, please?


cuss word

please don't ban me

:lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma

Oh, thanks ladies! I wasn't being cute, I have never heard of that kind of a fit before, but we have the oddly termed "hissy" form down here on the border!


----------



## BellsBird

Bah, i would rather my mum had a b***h fit than the dreaded _British Fit_!!!!

Can you get katydids in aus?I saw a piccy of a bright pink katydid! not sure if it was in this forum, but gosh it looked so pretty! Apparanly they turn pink if you feed them rose petals  

Wish that would work with mantises :mellow:  :blink:  :lol:


----------

